# Tucson, Arizona -- 12 pics



## gnagel (Sep 26, 2017)

I stopped in Tucson, Arizona for a couple of days during my last long road trip. Tucson was one of my favorite cities of the trip...and the trip covered 14 states and 7,500 miles over a 32 day period. Here are some of my favorites from my short stay:

1- Greetings Mural Series (I have been capturing these from various cities.)






2- Red Hills Visitor Center, Saguaro National Park





3- Barrio Viejo ("Old Neighborhood)





4- Cathedral of St Augustine





5- Downtown Tucson





6- New York Life Insurance Building





7- Two Dogs in a Window (Barrio Viejo)





8- Tucson Main Library





9- St John the Evangelist Church





10- Tucson has some impressive wall art.





11- Barrio Viejo





12- Tucson Warehouse & Transfer Co.





There is a "story" behind capturing each of these images. For example, as I was setting up #11, the owner of the house was parking her car between me and the house. She saw that I was photographing the house, so she offered to park down the street--if I would carry her Costco groceries in for her. I gladly obliged--and spent the next 20 minutes taking photographs of the house.

#6 required me to get far enough back to correct for much of the perspective. The best spot was well within police department property. One of the officers patiently stood by me so that I wouldn't be hassled by security until I got my shots...then he went off on patrol.

#4 was quite tricky. The church isn't ordinarily lit. But, I noticed that there was a funeral service about to begin. While I was shooting other scenes in downtown Tucson, I kept an eye on the church. When the service ended, I quickly entered the church and started shooting. I knew I would have just a few minutes before they killed the lights. I had five minutes!

Every picture has a memory...

Thanks for viewing my photos and reading my ramblings!

Glenn


----------



## Braineack (Sep 26, 2017)

are you using a T/S lens?


----------



## gnagel (Sep 26, 2017)

Braineack said:


> are you using a T/S lens?


No...the wide shots are captured with the Nikon 14-24 2.8 lens.

Glenn


----------



## fmw (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice stuff.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 29, 2017)

Very nice!!! I loves me some Arizona!


----------



## gnagel (Sep 29, 2017)

fmw said:


> Nice stuff.


Thanks!


shadowlands said:


> Very nice!!! I loves me some Arizona!


Thank you...Tucson was one of my favorite stops on this very long road trip.

Glenn


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2017)

Those dredge up cherished memories.

I lived in Tucson for most of my life.
Tucson has really grown.
I miss it in some ways, but the 4 distinct seasons here in Iowa are pretty nice.


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2017)

gnagel said:


> ..killed the lights.


Oh, no, you di-in't!


----------



## otherprof (Sep 29, 2017)

gnagel said:


> I stopped in Tucson, Arizona for a couple of days during my last long road trip. Tucson was one of my favorite cities of the trip...and the trip covered 14 states and 7,500 miles over a 32 day period. Here are some of my favorites from my short stay:
> 
> 1- Greetings Mural Series (I have been capturing these from various cities.)
> 
> ...


Great set! And great backstories.  I wonder if the corner design of the New York Life building is an. Intentional reference to the Empire State Building?


----------



## gnagel (Oct 1, 2017)

KmH said:


> Those dredge up cherished memories.
> 
> I lived in Tucson for most of my life.
> Tucson has really grown.
> I miss it in some ways, but the 4 distinct seasons here in Iowa are pretty nice.


I've lived in Illinois most of my life, so I think I'm willing to trade Winter for having one season in Tucson at this point!

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Oct 1, 2017)

otherprof said:


> gnagel said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped in Tucson, Arizona for a couple of days during my last long road trip. Tucson was one of my favorite cities of the trip...and the trip covered 14 states and 7,500 miles over a 32 day period. Here are some of my favorites from my short stay.
> ...


Thanks...and I'm not sure about whether there is any link there.

Glenn


----------



## enezdez (Oct 1, 2017)

3, 7, the last one are my favorites - nicely done!

Cheers,  

Enezdez


----------

